# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  problem z oddawaniem moczu po spożyciu alkoholu

## annapanna

Witam, mój mąż przez dwa dni pił alkohol. Wczoraj od godziny 15-tej aż do dzisiaj nie oddaje moczu. Odczuwa jakiś nacisk (parcie) w pęcherzu, ale mocz nie wypływa. Nie odczuwa żadnego bólu. Jak długo można nie oddawać moczu?  Jak postępować, kazać dużo pić, czy ograniczyć przyjmowanie płynów?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
W tej sytuacji proponuję udać się na izbę przyjęć szpitala lub odwiedzić lekarza rodzinnego. Zatrzymanie moczu na dobę to niepokojący objaw, który wymaga wnikliwej diagnostyki. Przyczyn może być wiele, być może 2 dni spożywania alkoholu doprowadziły do rozpuszczenia kamieni moczowych, które spowodowały przeszkodę w odpływie moczu, być może zatrzymanie moczu jest efektem odwodnienia - Pani męża powinien zobaczyć lekarz.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

